# Shih tzu cross



## littleorphanmolly (Jun 18, 2012)

My newly adopted dog is a shih tzu caviler king charles spaniel cross. I definitely want to keep her short. How often will she need to be groomed? Is it possible for me to learn how to do this at home or should I just take her to a groomer? 
Also how often should I bathe her? 
Thanks


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

You can do it yourself but you'll have to invest in the right equipment, which can be pricey. You'd save money in the long run, though. Some grooming people should stop by soon with more specifics.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

If you want her kept short, then she would be groomed every 2-3 months.

Im sure you can learn to do it yourself. But you will have to shell out a quite a few hundred to get all your supplies.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can bathe her as often as you need or like to. Use a quality pet shampoo, and be sure to completely rinse. Show dogs are bathed a few times a week, and some pets are bathed yearly. Its whatever works for you. I agree with the above posts. You can learn to groom her at home, but it will coat hundreds of dollars for the equipment, and quite a few groomings before you are able to do a nice job. Depending on what you consider short, and how long you let her grow before its too long for your liking, she will need groomed anywhere from every 4 weeks to 3 months.


----------

